# Last Fridays Trip



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is a pic. of last Fridays trip. I'll post more later if I can get this to work.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Beautiful work capt.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok I had a little trouble posting pictures so now that I have them I can post the story. Had three trips last week but only had the camera for one. Had some good friends and the lovely wife for a day of fun Friday. Started off catching Aj's till the fun wore off, then off to find some bottom fish. Found a good many with some colorerful ones to top off the box. We had a blast with calm seas and good laughes. Made it home early to clean the boat and fish. Thanks a bunch Salt Water Dave for the help with the pictures. I promise to take more pictures in the future and post better reports. Fishing is pretty good right now. Everyone get out there and have some fun. Good luck all. Capt. Delynn


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice box of fish!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Dang it man!!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Holy Jesus man!! That is some stud jacks for sure!! Nice job!!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Great googelie moogelie! That right THERE is a picture perfect day! Strong work Brotha!! Thanks for the pictures and report.


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice job! Thats about as slick calm as it gets.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

just look at that water!!!!!!! nice pictures.


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

All I can say is "NICE MIXED BAG"!!!!
Awesome!!!!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

How far out was the dolphin? My dad is coming in April and I would love to get into some of those.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

sweet!! i didnt know there was a salt water lake with nice calm waters around!! nice haul capt


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Munson Outfitters?






.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice catch, pic's and report. Have you eaten the hake? I tried it once and swore it off.....Hope you had better luck with it than I had.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*Thanks all*

Thanks Guys. Yes it was like a lake out there. Saturday was really good also. No I don't like Hakes or the cusk eel(Bearded Brutula) not sure if I spelled it right. No one on the boat wanted them but I have a friend that loves the eels so I gave them to him. To each their own, I like amberjack but a lot of people don't. The Dolphin and blackfin were in shallow water around 175' (like 25 miles or something like that) and the bigger snowies came from 356'. We fished deeper but they were smaller. The jacks were caught on mingos, the dolphins and blackfin on a jig, and everything else on cut bait.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

i've heard those Brutulas were good but i've never tried one to many other good fish down there to eat


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

nice catch Delynn,we gotta get after some swords! Craig


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report as usual, you are the man!


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

jello here fo sho, beautiful day.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great report!!!!!:thumbup: thats a fine mess of fish. my pick of the whole lot would be the beatifully colorful longtail!!!!!oh yehh.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice pics! Nice fish! Calm seas!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Craig, lets go. The sword fishing has been pretty good lately. Saw one last week that was pushing 300lbs in Destin. Down West seems to be the place right now. You have got to love those big catfish with a bill.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics!


----------

